# off the shelf parted incan E



## chillinn (Jul 27, 2016)

The responses to one of my first posts here concerning a small, decent incan were unanimous: E1E Executive Elite. Get it or suck. I have been experiencing the suck.

They don't make those anymore. I have been looking, found half a dozen... don't like the condition of the used units, don't like the price, and the surefire lamps, though high quality, are expensive and getting rare. 

But Tad Customs has inspired me to seek to build my own.

I would attempt do build by myself, but I've never held an E series, never looked inside, have an idea that its a simple thing, but having not seen it first hand, without endless capital (far from it), I would not attempt to collect compatible parts to build an E compatible light.

You incan owners know stuff. Please share. Can I do this? Who sells E compatible bodies? (16340/17670/18350/18650/14500) Reflectors? Switches? Bezels? Lenses? With a lamp, is that all I need? And springs and o-rings? If someday I can aqcuire a McGizmo Haiku... how tough would it be to temporarily make it incan on a whim, and switch it back later?

I spend a lot of time on google images looking. Images of tear downs of lights are rare for some reason. I invite E series incan owners to pull apart their lights and post images of the puzzle pieces. TIA


----------



## AndyF (Jul 27, 2016)

Have you checked out Vital Gear for bodies?.


----------



## m4a1usr (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll second the Vital Gear bodies. CPF member LightKnot (sp?) sells them, might not be in stock right now but if you contact him he can tell you when a new batch arrives. As for the bezel/head keep an eye out in the WTS section. The incan heads pop up quite often and one was just sold in the last week or so.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 27, 2016)

If you aren't concerned with how it will look, the SF incandescent E-series bezel assembly (with lens / reflector / etc) is actually the only stock part you "need" for a functional version of this flashlight.

There are readily available aftermarket alternatives for the rest, from lamps, to battery tubes, to switches, etc, etc ....


----------



## Repsol600rr (Jul 27, 2016)

If you are looking for bulbs then lumens factory is where I've been getting mine. I have the HO e1a in my e1e currently. They also make a 3.7 volt bulb you can run on 16340s which I have done in the past.


----------



## chillinn (Jul 28, 2016)

This is all good news. I'll search for the suggested bodies and watch for E heads in WTS. Are there not any custom E heads that are available or popular? Everyone uses the stock Surefire head/reflector?



archimedes said:


> If you aren't concerned with how it will look, the SF incandescent E-series bezel assembly (with lens / reflector / etc) is actually the only stock part you "need" for a functional version of this flashlight.



I know its a short list, but I haven't seen so I don't know what all exactly is in the E head... lamp, reflector, i could guess, but what else... o-ring... spring... second spring... I have no idea. 

I am excited that its very possible to do this. I'll keep seeking the parts. Any who find this, please keep suggestions coming, and feel free to show off what you got. Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 28, 2016)

Perhaps the 50 pages of E addicts posts in the general section may shed some light?


----------



## ampdude (Aug 1, 2016)

I would go with the E2e over the E1e for incan uses any day of the week. As far as the bi-pin custom stuff, it's neat, but for serious use the potted factory lamps are the only way to go.

Vital Gear makes a very nice aftermarket product! We have a member that sells batches of them from time to time.

It's too bad Surefire never made an E3e, I really would have liked to have seen that lamp assembly in production!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2016)

I find the e1e is plenty bright in pitch darkness even with stock lamp. With any ambient light at all e2e is much better.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 2, 2016)

I agree, but the E2e is also bright enough to be used as a tactical light. All these years since my first and I still carry the dang things or lego versions of them.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 5, 2016)

I see there has been a shelf queen E2E in like new condition in WTS for a few days. The bezel I'd like is non-crenellated, and this preference has prevented me at the last second from jumping on a number of lights here and on the Bay. In all these lights and the non-crenellated Surefires, it appears that this ring can be separated, and maybe replaced. I don't care about collectability so much, just want a smooth bezel. Do those bezel rings, which appear to hold the lens in place, come off? Are they replaceable, and is there a replacement? 

Seems to me, just in my humble estimation, that there are many others that prefer a non-crenellated head. I don't know machining... but if those rings are removable and replaceable. wouldn't it be more or less academic for a luthier of moderate skill to make a non-crenellated replacement bezel ring for any number of Surefires? Perhaps such work would not be as satisfying as creating an entire host, but if there is an obvious economic opportunity... I'd pay $30 for a custom ring, just to be rid of those things... seems odd no machinist thought to do this to make a quick buck. 

Again, idk if those things come off, if their glued or screwed... let me know, and I'll start PMing some custom makers with inquiries.Thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 5, 2016)

M I K does this ... 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221474

I suppose the term (lathe) machinist might be preferred, instead of luthier ( guitar maker ? ) however ...


----------



## AndyF (Aug 5, 2016)

Here is a photo of the bezel open. The reflector is not removable.


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 5, 2016)

The bezel ring does come off the E2e series and the one you are referring to in your comments can be removed to be take down them further by MIK but the problem is most of the incan E2e's are HA NAT and that only allows you two options. Leave it bare aluminum after being cut down or paint it with considerable effort to match the exact color. I have done it with testors enamel mixing OD with green and black but its a PIA getting it right and because its enamel pocket use will certainly cause substantial wear and the bare Alum will eventually reappear. 

Tana makes a stainless or Titanium bezel ring for the incan head but has never offered (AFAIA) these up for sale separately. 6 or 7 years ago you could find the cheap Chi E series copies and since they were exact copies you could lego some of the head parts like the bezel and if you do search on CPF I'm sure you can find a few modders who did offer bezels as an upgrade, but your again a few years too late.


----------



## AndyF (Aug 5, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 5, 2016)

m4a1usr said:


> The bezel ring does come off the E2e series ... ...



All of that is very good news. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AndyF (Aug 6, 2016)

You may be interested in the UBH body from Spark illuminations. 

It is a kit comprising of a cell tube that accepts E heads and various cell adapters to allow the use of 1,2 or 3 cr123 and 1 or 2 AA's.

You will need to source a tail cap.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 6, 2016)

AndyF said:


> You may be interested in the UBH body from Spark illuminations.
> 
> It is a kit comprising of a cell tube that accepts E heads and various cell adapters to allow the use of 1,2 or 3 cr123 and 1 or 2 AA's.
> 
> You will need to source a tail cap.



Thanks, found a Spark Illuminations UBH link.

I was hoping the body was in threaded modular pieces, but its as you describe, uses cell adapters in a long tube. Still this is very clever and attractive. Thanks.


----------



## labrat (Aug 29, 2016)

chillinn said:


> The responses to one of my first posts here concerning a small, decent incan were unanimous: E1E Executive Elite. Get it or suck. I have been experiencing the suck.
> 
> They don't make those anymore. I have been looking, found half a dozen... don't like the condition of the used units, don't like the price, and the surefire lamps, though high quality, are expensive and getting rare.
> 
> ...




You have already found Tad Customs, so order a set of the Bi-Pin adapter and some bulbs from him.
I just ordered this now.
Find a Surefire E1 head, you might have to pay some for that!
And a Vital Gear single or double cell body, and you are off.
Nicest little light to hide in your pocket!
There are lots of photos of the various versions of these here in CandlePowerForums.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, I nearly have my hands on my first E; one came up I wanted, and I jumped on an E1e-BK. There's a small hickup, but the seller is patient and kind 

And I had it in my memory, from this thread I think, that someone had a service to replace the glued Al bezel with a stainless steel bezel. At least, I think I have seen pics of such handsome customized E's. I see above the link to MIK, but looks like he just offers to grind down the crenellations. 

Who makes the SS custom bezel replacement for E's? If you have it, link would be nice also. Thanks!


----------



## archimedes (Dec 7, 2016)

chillinn said:


> ....
> Who makes the SS custom bezel replacement for E's? If you have it, link would be nice also. Thanks!



These bezels have been done by @Tana but I don't think they are sold separately ....


----------



## chillinn (Dec 7, 2016)

archimedes said:


> These bezels have been done by @Tana but I don't think they are sold separately ....



Actually, it's reasuring it is Tana, as he does pretty much everything that can be done. This is a plan for next year, but at least I know now whom, not that he will... but nothing in life is certain. Eureka! Thanks, archimedes.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Dec 12, 2016)

If you're hung on the E1, I'd recommend using a 16340 and going with Tad's 3718 bulb. Lumens factory has a 40lm bulb that throws very well with a real tight hot spot for CR123A's. Tad also has a 3 volt bulb too, I haven't tried it. What I've found is that Tad's adapter has a bit floodier of a beam vs the stock and lumens factory having a bit tighter hot spot. It just depends on how much $$ you want to spend and if you want more flood or more throw. Both Tad and lumens factory offer options from around 40lm to 100+lm.

Lumens Factory and or Tad are both products I use for EDC/Firearms training. I've reverted to daily E1 or E2 carry with the occasional A2 tossed in. I find I prefer the performance of an Incan most of the time, but I did just buy an E2DL ultimate on the for sale section that I'll use for comparison/potential EDC rotation.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 12, 2016)

jimbyjimb said:


> If you're hung on the E1, I'd recommend using a 16340 and going with Tad's 3718 bulb.



Thanks, that is part of the endgame. Tad is currently out of stock of his E-bipin socket, however. 

Do you use an E1e with this Tad setup? What is the effect on runtime with a 40lm lamp as opposed to the stock Surefire 15lm lamp (which Surefire rated at 1 hour on 3V primary)? Do you get an hour out of a 16340 cell? Is it REALLY 40lm? What Tad lamp would you recommend for less lumens but max runtime on 16340? Max brightness is not my ambition, here, but decent incandescent lumens for dark-adapted eyes and best runtime that can be reasonably attained.

Also part of the endgame, possibly boring for 18350 cells for better runtime. I haven't even asked if this is possible, no idea if the E1e host can be safely bored, so knowlegeable CPFers, please comment. TIA


----------



## Jim Bonney (Dec 12, 2016)

I think boring e series bodies to 18mm is a dangerous game. People do it but if you intend on beating on it I would leave it be for durability.

The E1 I have came with a lumens factory 40lm bulb in it and that's what I've run. Haven't changed the Surefire CR123A yet with moderate use and it's an impressive thrower. I've tested my Tad adapter in it with the 3718 bulb and a 16340, it's real bright but no idea on actual run time since I haven't carried it that way yet.

I rotate lights here and there and don't really track my usage. I don't necessarily have to actually use my lights a ton either as I keep odd hours and work indoors. I can say that the light I carry about 80-90% of the time is my E2E with either the LF 110lm bulb or Tad's 4812. I have used the same batteries in this light for about two months and it's still going strong.

Edit for type-O


----------



## yellow (Dec 12, 2016)

as for 18xxx cells ... get a body _made_ for them.

-> fivemega:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340425-TS-SS-E-Body-18350-18500-18650-By-FiveMega
(still had that link in STRG-V, as I just typed that link to another one somewhere in _machining_)


----------



## chillinn (Dec 12, 2016)

yellow said:


> as for 18xxx cells ... get a body _made_ for them.
> 
> -> fivemega:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340425-TS-SS-E-Body-18350-18500-18650-By-FiveMega
> (still had that link in STRG-V, as I just typed that link to another one somewhere in _machining_)





those are sweet... But I am currently overtapped... will have to wait until next year. But definitely now part of the endgame.

Too bad McGizmo Haiku doesn't come in incan, would have just got one of those, because by the time I am done with my E1e accessories, I'll be bumping against that amount.


----------



## MicaelSweden (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi

I have some inkan stuff i you want itt bougt it 10+ yeaars ago belive it it 5 mega dropins but with pin bulbs you secure the with a hex? 

cople of bipin bulbs and some lumenfaktory drop ins


----------



## ampdude (Dec 13, 2016)

chillinn said:


> All of that is very good news. Thanks for the info!



Yes, it unscrews and the reflector is machined out of the bezel. I have one that actually unscrews that I suspect SF forgot to put thread lock on. Or possibly did not intentionally because I had another round edge hex bezel years ago that was the same way, but in a different finish (Black HAIII vs Nat HAIII). I don't know if they did intentionally because both of those lights are pretty rare, the black one being the rarest of the E2e's produced with the round edge hex bezel and twisty tailcap (I've heard between 12 and 25 were produced in total). It's kind of nice through to remove the bezel to clean the glass, but I be very careful not to touch the reflector in any way or even let it sit to collect dust. I was thinking of using a small amount of blue loctite on the threads, but since it's not a serious use light (I have many other E2e's and legos for that) that I just leave it that way.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 13, 2016)

MicaelSweden said:


> I have some inkan stuff i you want itt bougt it 10+ yeaars ago belive it it 5 mega dropins but with pin bulbs you secure the with a hex?
> 
> cople of bipin bulbs and some lumenfaktory drop ins



I am broke as a joke. Besides the E and accessories I ordered recently, I also paid well for a Maratac Cu AAA Rev. 2. You should inventory your stock, take pictures, and post them on the WTS Flashlights and Parts section of the forums. Unless you are hellbent on just giving stuff to me, that is the best place for no longer needed/wanted flashlights and flashlight parts. And welcome to CPF!




ampdude said:


> be very careful not to touch the reflector in any way or even let it sit to collect dust.



I figured this out with another flashlight, BLF SE Cu 14500 thrower. OF course I knew enough not to touch the reflector. What I didn't realize was how dusty my work area was. ><

My E is on it's way. :rock: I'm very excited. I have wanted this flashlight since joining CPF a couple years ago. One of my first posts inquiring about a small quality incan was met with unanimous reply: Exective Elite. I wanted black, and I wanted a non-crenelated bezel, but they are, as you say, very rare. The light coming is an E1E-BK, but a least I am assured that the crenelated bezel can be replaced, though probably not by my hands.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 13, 2016)

chillinn said:


> I figured this out with another flashlight, BLF SE Cu 14500 thrower. OF course I knew enough not to touch the reflector. What I didn't realize was how dusty my work area was. ><




A can of electronic duster has always been my best friend for dealing with dusty parts or work areas.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 13, 2016)

ampdude said:


> A can of electronic duster has always been my best friend for dealing with dusty parts or work areas.



I have heard horror stories about it when trying to clean a flashlight reflector, because electronic duster can spit liquid. My understanding is the best thing to do... is nothing. A little dust doesn't really effect the beam, and any attempt to clean will make it worse. There are threads dedicated to flashaholic reflector cleaning mishaps.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 13, 2016)

chillinn said:


> I have heard horror stories about it when trying to clean a flashlight reflector, because electronic duster can spit liquid. My understanding is the best thing to do... is nothing. A little dust doesn't really effect the beam, and any attempt to clean will make it worse. There are threads dedicated to flashaholic reflector cleaning mishaps.



As long as the can is not tilted downwards or is not upside down it won't spit liquid. I recommend tilting it slightly upwards.


----------



## MicaelSweden (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not using it so better someone will if you dont Need/want it i could donate it to whoever has a use for them it's p60


----------



## chillinn (Dec 14, 2016)

MicaelSweden said:


> I'm not using it so better someone will if you dont Need/want it i could donate it to whoever has a use for them it's p60



Ok, ok you don't have to twist my arm. I have had a need for a p60 for some time... was getting around to looking for one, 
PM me for ship cost, and I will reimburse you


----------



## chillinn (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, since my OP here, I have gone in many different directions I didn't expect. 

Love my first E-series, E1e-BK from CPF member KennyC. It was flawless when it arrived, but merely handling it, not even carrying it, I have managed somehow with bare fingers to add a few tiny marks to the ano, mostly on the tail. Not sure what is up with Surefire's type 3 hard ano, but I will accept the tiny added flaws as character marks. As reported, I picked up a Tad Customs E-socket with A3712 bipin lamps. This morning, I spent my last remaining funds (until payday) on a "Z52 McClicky HA3 Black" tailswitch by LumensFactory from an independent seller, as they're out of stock at LF, and it was the last of a few available from the seller (I could not expect upgrade the switch myself). "Z52" in quotes, because I believe it is technically a Z54 upgraded with McClicky (@2 my research, Z52 twisty was HA Natural, Z54 twisty was HA-BK).

Last week I stumbled on a great deal for an upgraded E2E-HA, flawless body bored for 18650, long clip, copper tail shroud, with McClicky, but no lamp, $110, clicked "buy" before I thought twice. I am loving the runtimes, but for the time being it must share the Tad Customs E-socket. And this purchase only hurt because subsequently, I had to pass on those two perfect E1e-BK bodies that briefly showed up on WTS. 

But then I grabbed the Malkov MDC 1AA body NIB from CPF member dhunley for a fin off Malkov's price. Love it for 14500, and have big dim plans for it once I identify a bipin lamp that will glow with an Eneloop. In the meantime, it is sharing the Elite head from the E2E until I find another, as well as the single Tad Customs E-socket.

Speaking of finding another Elite head, I forgot which member that saw this thread offered me a well used HA Elite head.. If you see this, get back to me, please... I can't believe I passed on it. Want.

Also, CPF member MicaelSweden generously sent me a box full of incan P60 drop-ins, so I'll need to get an E to C adapter and P60 head to enjoy those before I pass it forward to the next incan appreciator.

I am also drooling over FiveMega bodies, especially ones from the closed sales threads (drat! I'm always a couple years too late :/ ). But at least now my eyes are open and watching what is currently available and watching for the next FiveMega custom bodies. 

Also, oh, I want a black or polished natural Aleph 123 body... they're so cool.

I have posted in the WTB section to call out for loose Elite heads, because I still want, and want a few, non-Surefire incan E lights.

I came back to this thread to pose the next question, because I searched around and see no evidence they ever existed:

*Has anyone made and offered E-series (thread and lamp) compatible incan heads, with reflector, bezel and lens? *

Even if no longer available, I'll want to know about them, if they existed.

I'm not certain what Surefire's patents are protecting, but I read one CPF member's post who was confident the patent numbers laser-etched on E bodies are only protecting the clip. I realize that LED came to bear, and that moved the majority of the interest away from incan E to elsewhere (LED E?). But for my budding Surefire starter collection, I'm only seeking incan E stuff, a bit at a time, until I get my fill, and finding a couple loose Elite heads is proving more difficult than I imagined.

Before posting this, I re-read this thread. It just makes me want to celebrate CPF and its generous, knowledgeable and understanding members. You all deserve a standing ovation! None of my flashlight-related joy would have been possible without your generosity of spirit, knowledge... and incan E flashlights and parts. I thank you! I am tremendously greatful!

lovecpf


----------

